# Capitol Limited or Lake Shore Limited



## SkiTripAndy (Sep 17, 2019)

I am traveling on the California Zephyr from Chicago to Winter Park this March. This will be our second time, we are super excited.

My question is which train would be better to take from Elkhart, IN, to Chicago. Last time we booked on the Capitol Limited, and ended up having to drive to Chicago (and pay $170 for parking) because the Capitol Limited was running late and I was afraid we wouldn't make the departure time for the California Zephyr. 

Any recommendations on which route is usually more reliable?


----------



## DCAKen (Sep 17, 2019)

You can compare the historical reliability of the two trains using the Amtrak Status Maps Archive Database. From the beginning of the year, the LSL has an average delayed arrival into Chicago of 50 minutes while the CL has an average delayed arrival of 1 hour and 5 minutes.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Sep 17, 2019)

Of course you could park in South Bend and take the South Shore line to Chicago. Perhaps more reliable time without the long layover in Chicago.


----------



## SkiTripAndy (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks for the site and information.

Yes, I could take the south shore, which I've done before and it is a great way to get into the city. However, it does not go to Union Station--it's about a 20 minute walk, and we have a ton of ski gear and younger kids.


----------

